

Why work when the printing press steals your labor? - dare2d4l2
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/economics/article5885617.ece

======
mooism2
Why work when the taxman steals your labour?

Why the editorialising in the linktext? It doesn't appear in the article.

